# Fever Announces Preseason Schedule



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

The Indiana Fever has announced one preseason game for the 2009 season. Prior to opening its 10th anniversary season in June, the Fever will host the Chicago Sky on May 28 (7:00 p.m.) in its lone preseason contest. 
The Fever and each of 12 other teams in the Women's National Basketball Association open 2009 training camps on Sunday, May 17. The Fever opens the regular season at Atlanta on Saturday, June 6 (7:00 p.m.), and hosts its home opener against the Minnesota Lynx on June 7 (7:00 p.m.) - exactly 10 years after the franchise was founded (June 7, 1999). 

Led by two-time Olympic gold medalist and five-time WNBA All-Star Tamika Catchings, Olympic silver medalist Tully Bevilaqua, 2008 WNBA Most Improved Player Ebony Hoffman, two-time WNBA All-Stars Katie Douglas and Tammy Sutton-Brown, and former league MVP Yolanda Griffith, the Fever bids for its fifth consecutive playoff appearance in 2009. Season tickets are available at FeverBasketball.com, or by calling (317) 917-2500.


----------

